# Your best advice!



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Or yiur current advice.
Composer, reccording, artist, and so on.
Also web-pages, streaming media...everythin connected to classical music!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You kidding me, Oskaar?! I was about to ask _you_ for some advice!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

kv466 said:


> You kidding me, Oskaar?! I was about to ask _you_ for some advice!


hehe... I have so much to discover, I can give avices from the tiny slice i have listened to, and organised in my listening diary/database. But there are so much more.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Berwald is my avice now.. Very romantic and easy to like.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Get lost in Scriabin.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

And I also would like to advice Arve Tellefsen as a violinist. He is from my home country, Norway.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will advice Spotify to everyone that can get it! Extremly good streeming service. It is like a giant jukebox. You can chose what to play, the register is enormous, and the sound is good. The sound card of your computer is the liimitation. But there is ways to go pass the sound card, but I dont know. Contact your closest hi-fi specialist.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

On the Romantic front, I'm waiting for Paul Hindemith's string quartets I ordered. The samples I heard sounded very interesting. That's my "current advice"!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. Have a good time. Music is not politics. 

2. Give the music a lot of chances. Don't reject it too soon. Let yourself be surprised. 

3. Knowledge is power; don't listen in ignorance. Learn as much as possible about every aspect of the music. 

4. Inevitably, people will insult you and your music. Remember #1.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Assuming you can get good sound out of your computer, persist with Spotify. Its data structure is only fit for pop albums - it is ridiculous that there is no facility to search by composer for example. However, with patience you will discover it holds more than it lets on initially.

Just one piece which my subsconscious delivered to me just now:

Poul Ruders' _*Gong*_.

It is a depiction of the sun as a metaphorical gong.

Most easily found by searching on "solar trilogy" which is the name of the CD one recording appears on. I don't recommend the Youtube version which is in two bleeding chunks.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

It is on spotify. I will listen to the record next! Rudars Solar triolody; Gong


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE=Its data structure is only fit for pop albums - it is ridiculous that there is no facility to search by composer for example.

I dont see the structure in Spotify is more in favour of pop than any other genre. It is all about finding good ways to search. Ask me if you have problems. As an example, I have over 70 versions of Beethoven, piano concerto no. 4.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

About Spotify and strreming music. I have heard that you con "cheat" the soundcard by doing some cabel things. Add the music directly to your stereo! I dont know how... Contact your Hi-Fi store for advice


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like the "Gong"!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Odense symfony orcestra: Ruders: Gong


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Current advise from me?

Try Gliere maybe, I've found him marvelous. Works like the Red Poppy, Symphony no. 3, and Horn Concerto are what I know well enough to strongly recommend.

And for an advised link:
http://turntable.fm/classical_of_any_kind
I'm a veteran user now, you'll find me spinning songs everyday pretty much. We play the great stuff too, because the tastes of the users are all very well represented.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Gliere must be examined. Listening to Red Poppy, right now... Very rewarding!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Fantastic! Red Poppy... New Jersey Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

My todays best advice is digging into the symphonies of Sibelius. It is a fantastic world!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

About web page recources. Wikipedia may be the best, but in my exploring I have really had help in this well organised page:
http://www.classicalarchives.com/


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Some advice on pre-classical music, with recommended recordings (beyond Bach and Händel, who are not included).

Why do I recommend them? simply, because all these are supreme masterpieces, there is no error possible here. Of course, there are many more. These are which came to my mind right now. In no particular order:

Purcell 
The Fairy Queen (Gardiner)
Fantasies for violas (Hesperion XX/Savall)

Vivaldi: 
L'estro armonico (Biondi)

Telemann:
Taffelmusik (Goebel)

Rameau:
Suites pour clavecin en concert (Pinnock/Rodgres/Manson)

Biber:
Rosenkranz Sonaten (many excellent recordings: difficult to choose)

Dowland:
A collection of songs (Kirkby)
A collection of works for lute (O'Dette)

Palestrina:
Missa Papae Marcelli (Preston)
Tu es Petrus (Preston)

Josquin:
Any collection of his works

Monteverdi:
Vesperae Mariae Virginis (Savall)

Sylvius Leopold Weiss:
Lute works (Moreno)

Ars Subtilior:
A collection of this astounding medieval music style (Codex Chantilly/Peres)

Scarlatti:
His late sonatas (Bonizzoni)

Charpentier:
Te Deum (Christie)

Campra:
Requiem (Herreweghe)


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

check it


----------

